# Tough Day



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you. I'm sure they will find eachother and play like never before!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We will be thinking of you. Must be a very hard decision.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your situation! It must be very hard. You will be in our thoughts!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this!.Prayers coming yr way!.L


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, I am so very very sorry!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a happy reunion your girls will have today! And what a selfless thing you are doing for them. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. That has got to be a very tough unselfish decision. Bless you. and Godspeed to sweet poor Jazzy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Hugs to you. Godspeed sweet Jazzy. You'll see and hear your Greta soon dear one.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am SO sorry! My thoughts are with you on this difficult day!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Heartbroken for you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Jazzy - Godspeed & Love


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hopefully they will be running and playing together at the bridge.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. Even though I have Charlie & Howie, the house just seems so empty without them. I keep looking for them laying together on their bed as they always did. They were 2 dogs but to us it was like they were one. I know that sounds kind of crazy but they just did everything together. When we would call them it would be "Jazzygret" and they both would come. I am just so happy that they are together once again.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear this.  Sending hugs your way. It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always too soon to say goodbye . . .


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
I can't imagine the feeling losing two in such a short period of time.
Take comfort in knowing that your girls are together, they are healthy and happy and waiting patiently for you all to be together again.
Keeping you in my thoughts and my prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Charlie06 said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. Even though I have Charlie & Howie, the house just seems so empty without them. I keep looking for them laying together on their bed as they always did. They were 2 dogs but to us it was like they were one. I know that sounds kind of crazy but they just did everything together. When we would call them it would be "Jazzygret" and they both would come. I am just so happy that they are together once again.


I am so sorry for your double loss. The girls look like a matched set for sure and they were so cute.
I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure the girls are back together and happy, but I know you miss them terribly. Each one has it's own special hold on our heart and it is so hard to loss them.


----------

